# Oil drums - where to get them?



## Jericho (29 April 2008)

Where do people get their oil drums from? for Jumping/ wings and was also thinking to use one as an incenerator (sp?)


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2008)

your local big garage that services lorries etc is a good bet.


----------



## galaxy (30 April 2008)

Your local garage will give them away!  They have to pay to have them taken away.  Tyres too!  They'll be more than happy to donate!

My brother owns an MOT station, and when I take my truck over it always comes back full of "jumps"!!


----------



## Crazy_Caz (30 April 2008)

There was a guy on Ebay that used to sell them - they are cleaned out..... he used them for Honey....

Very cheap about a fiver and delivery of a couple of quid was on top


----------



## smiles24 (30 April 2008)

clacton air field have loads and were happy to give them to me. have you got an air field near you?


----------



## miller (30 April 2008)

any garage who services cars will have them - they buy a pump and change oil that way as cheaper than small containers. They are usually happy to give them away as long as they're completely empty


----------



## Penniless (1 May 2008)

We get ours from the local paint factory - and if you ask very nicely - they also give us free any battered tins of bright coloured paint to paint the jumps with as well.  Various sizes from small plastic paint points (ideal to start the babies off with) right up to the big 3' size ones.  They have big trouble getting rid of them and have told us to tell friends who want them to take them away.  In return, we just give them a bottle of plonk.  (By the way, the paint factory is in Soham (between Newmarket and Ely).


----------

